# CAT guys.. are the skids engines really made by CAT?



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

i know it seems like they dont know what theyre talking about... especially since i swore it was a woman until the guy said "im a guy" lol.

i know cat makes the perkins small diesels that are in the ASV machines... but this says theyre mitsubishi?

if thats the case , for the cheaper machine ill definitly go for a Deere 2.4L powertech usa engine machine :/ What do you know, let me pick your brains !


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

I have a Cat 236B skid loader, and the engine is a mitsu...


----------



## Brannick Group (Jan 12, 2008)

All CATS compact equipment is built by mitsubishi. That is right from the salemans mouth


----------



## jlouki01 (Sep 21, 2006)

My 05 Cat 242b has a Perkins.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

jlouki01;833068 said:


> My 05 Cat 242b has a Perkins.


Ive had guys say the skid engines over 60hp are DEFINITLY ALL CAT and then someone else told me that all skids are CAT engines.

Arnt the compact equipment considered the mitsu engined mini excavators? thieir engines say mitsu in the spec.

For how many cat skids they sell per year and its not even one of their engines? yet they make the perkins for the ASV?


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Well i saw online a document showing starting and high prices for Cat skid steers, well at least a 272C model im looking at.

Said low of 36,900ish and maxed out they can get to $46,xxx

Talk to the dealer again today about the purchase and hes telling me theyre STARTING in the 50s!

After adding

xps high flow, 2 stage speed, so it does like 12mph almost, NO AC just heat, comfort package 4 with ride control and electronic package its closer to 60k :/

This is just a wheel/tire version not a track machine. Maybe im not seeing eye to eye but a deere 322CT track machine was under 50k and 332CT was 56k all decked out.

A Cat 277C, the smaller track machine started at 68k  The 299C/297C would be well into the very high 70k range and into the low 80s... thats just absurd for a skid... a 115hp backhoe loader is only 90-110k range , its 3x the machine.


----------



## jlouki01 (Sep 21, 2006)

Shop lightly used.. I saved a boat load by buying a 1000 machine. Still feels and runs like new for 1/3 of the cost. New 242 was in the low mid to high 30's, 40's with comfort pack.. I paid 15k..


----------



## Digdeep (Oct 21, 2009)

Ramairfreak98ss;833921 said:


> Ive had guys say the skid engines over 60hp are DEFINITLY ALL CAT and then someone else told me that all skids are CAT engines.
> 
> Arnt the compact equipment considered the mitsu engined mini excavators? thieir engines say mitsu in the spec.
> 
> For how many cat skids they sell per year and its not even one of their engines? yet they make the perkins for the ASV?


CAT owns 100% of Perkins and the 2.2L engines are made by Perkins and branded by CAT. The 2.2L engine is actually a Shibura design.

CAT owns about 60% of Mitsubishi Heavy Industries and uses a CAT branded 3.3L Mitsubishi engine in their larger sized skid steers, MTLs and CTLs.

Mitsubishi also makes all of CAT's mini-excavators and many of their large excavators.

This is very common. It is true that John Deere makes most of their engines, but they use a Japanese Yanmar in their small 110 backhoe and Hitachi makes all of their mini-excavators and heavy excavators.

Case and NH use an Italian Iveco motor in their skid steer loaders and of course Bobcat uses the Japanese Kubota.


----------

